# Gilding advice



## tim (26 Sep 2006)

I need to do some (ok a fair amount) of gilding on the library project I'm working on. The client is relaxed about not using gold leaf to keep the cost realistoc so I'm considering either gilt wax or gilt varnish. Having done a few practise pieces, I am reasonably confident about being able to do most of the detailing at a reasonable pace and keep the quality as high as I'd like. The exception is for the fluted panels which will look not dissimilar to the one below:







What I can't work out is the best way to keep a clean edge between the inside and outside of the flutes. The only idea that i've had with any possibility is to paint the panel with the base colour, mask it, rout out the flutes, apply the gilt and then remove the masking. I think it would work but I can forsee at least a couple of problems: 

1. It assumes that the cutter won't lift the masking tape
2. It has to be done before fitting

There must be smarter ways so I await your advice.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Scott (26 Sep 2006)

Hi Tim

Never tried it so I can't really help I'm afraid but I'm guessing that no1 could be a rather big assumption 

Best o' luck


----------



## jasonB (26 Sep 2006)

Tim you could use "dutch metal" this is basically brass leaf rather than gold, you can get a book of 25 loose sheets for about £5.00 or transfer sheets for about £8.00 (sheets are 5"x5")

Just brush gold size into the flutes, wait until its touch dry (a bit like contact adhesive) then apply the leaf with a soft brush.

The loose sheets will go into the curves easily but the transfer sheets are easier to handle and you will probably waste less.

Other option is something like Liquid leaf. If the timber is already sealed any stray paint can be wiped off with a rag dampened in solvent. But it does not have that look of leaf.

Jason


----------



## tim (26 Sep 2006)

Thanks guys

Jason - my concern is that my skill in brushing size may be as good as brushing gilt varnish ie wherever it goes, the leaf will stick. What I want to try to do is protect anything other than the flutes so that I can have the odd 'stray over the line' without it being too much of a prob.

Is liquid leaf like a gilt varnish?

Scott - I think you are right - I'm going to experiment though just to see if it has any legs at all.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Scrit (26 Sep 2006)

Tim

Why not rout out _then_ mask off? OK, you won't be able to mask the ends all that well and the masking will probably need to be done on a hit and miss basis (i.e. every other flute gilded, tape off, retape then next lot) but it should work. 

Scrit


----------



## tim (26 Sep 2006)

Yeah I suppose that would work. 

I'm trying to reduce the number of operations though and Idon't know whether it would be as quick to do several masking jobs per piece as to be very careful with the brush?


Where's an apprentice when you need one!


Cheers

Tim


----------



## jasonB (27 Sep 2006)

Tim The liquid leaf is similar to the gilt varnish, just a very finely pigmented metalic paint that does not tarnish.

Just another thought on your masking method, if you prefinished the columns then applied a layer of masking fluid before routing the flutes this would probably stick better than masking tape and you don't have to worry about paint running under the "crepe" texture of masking tape, could even spray the gold rather than brush it. The only disadvantage I can see is that masking fluid is like liquid laytex, when dry your router will not slide along the surface.

Jason


----------



## tim (27 Sep 2006)

> The only disadvantage I can see is that masking fluid is like liquid laytex, when dry your router will not slide along the surface.



unless I build a router cradle that rides slightly above the surface which may well do the trick. Thanks

Where might I find masking fluid please in larger volumes than 75ml!? 

I also know that while a little goes a long way 30ml pots is probably not the most economical. Does anyone know of places that stock this type of product in larger containers. Irritatingly I can't find a useful main site for Liberon - just lots of retailers.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## jasonB (28 Sep 2006)

Daler Rowney do it in 175mm pots, any artshop that stocks their products should be able to get it in. I think indsor & Newton also do a larger size than the standard 60mls. 

It tends to go off after a while thats why it generally comes in smaller bottles.

And don't use your best brush to apply it

Plenty of other masking & pinstriping tapes here do a search for masking.

Jason


----------



## Chris Knight (28 Sep 2006)

Tim,

You can (or used to be able to) get masking sheet which is tacky and covers a wide area. I once used some ages ago but forget where I got it. Sorry to be a tease! IIRC it was a clear plastic of some kind.


----------



## Scrit (28 Sep 2006)

More traditional signwriters use a well-known sprayed plastic masking film called Signstrip for use on larger areas. Spray-on then cut with a scalpel and weed - so that might work with a router cutter. It's available from the manufacturers Spraylat International in Northamptonshire and comes in more reasonable quantities. Sign maskings might be a good way to go as they are designed so that the adhesive does not damage the surface

Scrit


----------



## tim (28 Sep 2006)

Thanks guys - more than enough to get my teeth into. 

Its annoying though that unless you use exactly the right phrasing in search engines you have next to no chance of finding these people. Trust me using the words latex, film and spray turns up a host of sites that have nothing to do with manufacturing!  :roll: 

Chris - if you recall the source I'd be grateful - may well be easier than spraying although I imagine it might lift at the edges where the cutter touches?

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Scrit (28 Sep 2006)

Tim

Spraylat also do masking films for the signwriting trade which might well be suitable and are a pretty knowledgable bunch - take a look around their web site

Scrit


----------



## tim (28 Sep 2006)

Scrit":1ztgu5yq said:


> Tim
> 
> Spraylat also do masking films for the signwriting trade which might well be suitable and are a pretty knowledgable bunch - take a look around their web site
> 
> Scrit



I've put a call into them having looked at the site. The technical guy I need to speak to is away until tomorrow so he's calling me back then.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## jasonB (28 Sep 2006)

Tim, the masking film is generally known as "Friskfilm" although Frisk went out of business about 10yrs ago. It comes in 4yd rolls in widths between 12 & 24 inches matt or glooss.

Having used it quite a bit for airbrushing I would say that it is too low a tack for applying before cutting with the router. 

Jason


----------



## Chris Knight (28 Sep 2006)

Tim,
You might try some carpet masking film. I think I have some somewhere, If I find it I will give it a whirl this w/e.


----------

